# Red Tiger shrimps x Orange Eyed Blue Tigers....berried!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just thought I would conduct an experiment with my Red Tigers after viewing the results of one breeder over on Shrimpnow. He has crossed a Red Tiger (very nice one) x Blonde/Brown Orange eyed Tiger, and has some very cool  looking offspring.

So I put in 3 of my almost black Orange Eyed Tigers into the Red Tiger tank to see what would happen....mainly because I could not determine IF any of my Reds were male or female (hard to tell with this shrimp)

That was only 2 days ago, and today I have a very dark blue OEBT berried 

Now IF this was done by one of the other 2 OEBTs then the babies will all have Orange eyes (this is absolute) however IF one of the Reds is the father then I will get some form of Tiger with dark eyes, but the color could be anything from Blue with red stripes, Red with blue stripes, clear body with Red stripes or ???

Can't wait to see what come out of the pot!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

quite eager to see what the result is!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Very interesting. But you should have waited a bit and work with a larger pool of shrimp though. Just my personal preference. It's hard to work with a few shrimps. Usually you can't get good and consistent results from the small numbers. I would also think that you probably get a lot of brown and 1 or 2 of the other colours.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

unfortunately because of the *cost *of bringing these Red Tigers from Germany I could not afford to purchase more than 10 of them along with my Black Tigers. I do however has LOTS of OEBT's that I can play around with.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope you get lots of colorful babies!


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

bettaforu said:


> I just thought I would conduct an experiment with my Red Tigers after viewing the results of one breeder over on Shrimpnow. He has crossed a Red Tiger (very nice one) x Blonde/Brown Orange eyed Tiger, and has some very cool  looking offspring.
> 
> So I put in 3 of my almost black Orange Eyed Tigers into the Red Tiger tank to see what would happen....mainly because I could not determine IF any of my Reds were male or female (hard to tell with this shrimp)
> 
> ...


).
I have common tigers bred with OEBT, all shrimplets I got are same as common tiger with black eye. Red tiger are more close to common tiger(brown and blue with black eye. So I think Red tiger are same.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

James: the guy in Germany crossed his red with a brown orange eye and got the most interesting colors and patterns from F1. I am hoping to do the same, but we all know the best laid plans often go astray, so can only wait and see!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

no picture?? I WANTED TO SEE YOUR EXPENSIVE SHRIMP


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bettaforu said:


> unfortunately because of the *cost *of bringing these Red Tigers from Germany I could not afford to purchase more than 10 of them along with my Black Tigers. I do however has LOTS of OEBT's that I can play around with.


Yeah, I know what you mean. New and hard to breed shrimps are alway expensive. Not sure if you get my meaning the first time. What I meant was that you should breed a bunch of them first before you start your experiment. Then with a larger number of shrimps, you can afford the lost if the entire thing goes nowhere.
Heh, good to know that you are doing well with the OEBT. One of these days, I'd like to check out your setup. It's hard for me to breed tiger shrimp for some reason. But then again, those where the early days of my shrimp hobby. So I was really inexperience with shrimp back then.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Anna, Keep up your good work.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks James, much appreciated!

here is pic of the dark blue orange eye tiger I put in the tank...I put in 3 of them as I said...









camboy: I KNOW you want to see my shrimp, but I will have to get my camera back from daughter before I can take updated photos...don't worry I will PROVE I have these shrimps!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is picture of my RED TIGER shrimp from Germany! Pardon the water stains and pond snails  they were just in the way of the best shot I could get!










found my picture on the file I had already downloaded from my camera...its not a great picture but it does show the red stripes and dark head of my shrimp/s.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

bettaforu said:


> Thanks James, much appreciated!
> 
> here is pic of the dark blue orange eye tiger I put in the tank...I put in 3 of them as I said...
> 
> ...


Looks like one has berried.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes James, that was a little while ago and she has since given me lots of babies  Some are dark blue, some light and some blonde, but mostly blue!

I currently have about 100 of the OEBT's in that tank. In another one that I keep my really dark blues in I have several berried females....seems the OEBT's like my tanks. Here's pics of my tank setup, including my moss trees 










Zebrapleco: You should try again they are not hard to breed at all, and like PH 7.6 water, so if you have anything above 7 then you can breed them.

Ive been told it takes a while for new shrimps to settle in a new tank situation, so maybe that's why my red tigers are not doing anything yet, but then again I don't know who the daddy of my dark blue orange eyed female's babies is yet....


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, your tree moss look like exactly a tree.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

The moss tree are more like xmas decor.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

betta, how many gallons do you have in per shrimptanks?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what kind of substrate That white stuff?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> here is pic of the dark blue orange eye tiger I put in the tank...I put in 3 of them as I said...


That is a picture of only OEBT


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Those are the tanks I purchased from Harold at the Menagerie...they hold 12 gallons I believe. I don't keep my shrimps in big tanks anymore, only because I found it too hard to see them all, or count them. Easier in smaller tanks and easier to clean too. 

White stuff is silica sand on top of aquasoil....doesn't do anything other than make it look pretty. In the sulawesi tank it is crushed coral, which helps keep the PH up at 8.

PS...just found 2 new cardinal babies today! Yeah...didn't think I was going to ever get anymore, but thought one of my shrimps looked fattish looking, and now I see 2 new tiny, tiny red spotted babies.

Dont ask for pics as my camera doesn't have a close enough lense capacity to be able to grab a pic of them...plus they are extremely skittish...just me looking at them is enough to send them back under a rock....maybe in a few weeks when they are used to me.


----------

